# [Soft]Falta capacidad,existiendo...(Solucionado)

## EgoBrain

No me explique muy bien en el tituto pero bueno,el caso es que los programas me dan que no tengo espacio libre pero en cambio el file manager me dice que tengo 3.3 gb y probe a meter cosas(me dejaba meter y ver archivos de 100 mb y más) aun diciendo otros programas que no tenian espacio ni para hacer un archivo de texto... no pudiendo compilar,ni ejecutar muchos servicios..... parece que esos programas tuviesen un tamaño de disco equivoco y al sobrepasarlo al creer que no pueden escribir me tiran esos errores.... mire el fstab y parece estar bien... no se que podra pasar....

Saludos... cualquier info pedirmela...

-------------

Solamente el directorio var me da ese problema... y lo tengo todo en la misma partición....

----------

## Txema

Pues un df -h no vendría mal para empezar.

Saludos.

----------

## EgoBrain

Mirad.... ammm el problema del espacio lo da en todos sitios no solo en el directorio var...

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda2             7.4G  3.7G  3.4G  53% /

udev                   10M  140K  9.9M   2% /dev

shm                    40M     0   40M   0% /dev/shm

none                   10M  100K   10M   1% /var/log

none                  100M  8.0K  100M   1% /tmp

/dev/sda1              32M  2.4M   28M   9% /boot

----------

## Txema

Pega tu /etc/fstab y /etc/mtab

----------

## EgoBrain

Ahí tienen:

Mtab:

```
/dev/sda2 / ext3 rw,noatime,nodiratime 0 0

/proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=40M 0 0

none /var/log tmpfs rw,size=10M 0 0

none /tmp tmpfs rw,size=100M 0 0

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 rw,noatime,nodiratime 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

```

Y Fstab

```
/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 defaults,noatime,nodiratime 1 2

/dev/sda2 / ext3 defaults,noatime,nodiratime 0 1

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec,size=40M   0 0

none                    /var/log        tmpfs           defaults,size=10M   0 0

none                    /tmp            tmpfs           defaults,size=100M 0 0
```

A ver si me podeis ayudar... ya que revisando los logs me di cuenta de que los parones que le daban al portatil de funcionar a no abrir nada eran por culpa de que los programas no tenian espacio y eso me pasaba desde el principio.... [/code]

----------

## Txema

Si entiendo bien

```
none                    /var/log        tmpfs           defaults,size=10M   0 0 

none                    /tmp            tmpfs           defaults,size=100M 0 0
```

¿Estás montando el temporal en la ram y sólo le das 100 MB? lo raro sería que no te diera errores con ese espacio tan ridículo.

Si los programas que uses requieren de un espacio intermedio para realizar sus acciones, es decir, un temporal (/tmp o /var/tmp) y ese espacio es pequeño, no podrán realizar esas acciones y te dirán que no hay espacio, pero el espacio no está faltando en la raíz (/) sino en el temporal (/tmp)

Así que me parece que solo tienes una opción: darle más espacio a ese /tmp.

----------

## EgoBrain

Pasaba antes de que hiciese eso... es de inclusion reciente y el problema venia de antes... con el df -h se ve que no esta completo ni mucho menos aun dandome problemas los programas con el espacio (guardar un archivo con una letra con nano).... también pasa como acabo de probar montandolos en la partición con los 3 gigas libres y dandole más espacio en la ram... a si que es otra cosa... a ver si consigo arreglarlo porque me veo volviendo  a hacer la instalación y eso es un martirio... menos mal que viene semana santa     :Rolling Eyes: 

Gracias de todas formas   :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Suena a que te quedaste sin inodos, con que opciones formateaste tu partición raíz?

Salud!

----------

## EgoBrain

fdisk /dev/sda

p

Partition number (1-4): 2

First cylinder (67-15636, default 67): 

Last cylinder or +size or +sizeM or +sizeK (67-15636, default 15636): 15636

Command (m for help): n

Command action

   e   extended

   p   primary partition (1-4)

p

[root@localhost Documents]# mke2fs -j /dev/sda2

Más o menos fue así....

----------

## gringo

me pasó exactamente lo mismo hace poco con ext4 ( bueno, entre otras putadas ) y tuve que reinstalar al no encontrar una solución mejor ( benditas copias de seguridad  :Smile:  ) . Trata de pasarle un fsck y/o lo que te comenta Inodoro_Pereyra, igual te has quedao sin inodos, no se si con alguna herramienta se puede solucionar esto sin tener que formatear de nuevo.

Ya sé que no es tu caso, pero cuidadín con el ext4 este por cierto, es rápido pero se la sudan bastante tus datos por lo que he estado leyendo y experimentado en mis propias carnes, al menos en una configuración por defecto.

saluetes

----------

## Txema

Sobre lo de ext4, aquí está muy bien explicado y clarito el origen de este problema, por parte del propio desarrollador (Theodore Ts'o):

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317781/comments/45

y el hilo completo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317781

Por lo visto, más que del sistema de archivos es de la forma de trabajar de ciertos programas y parace ser que han añadido un parche en la versión 2.6.30 del kernel si no recuerdo mal.

----------

## gringo

si, este tema ya se ha discutido mucho y no voy a reabrir otro debate aqui.

Lo cierto es que con ext4 tus datos pueden volar en caso de un cuelgue inesperado; con ext3 no, o a mi al menos no me ha pasado nunca. Con ext4, me ha pasado con el primer cuelgue.

saluetes

----------

## EgoBrain

El fsck no le hizo nada... y lo de los inodos como se solucionaria ?

Gracias por la ayuda... aunque parece que voy a tener que reinstalar   :Confused: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *EgoBrain wrote:*   

> El fsck no le hizo nada... y lo de los inodos como se solucionaria ?
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda... aunque parece que voy a tener que reinstalar  

 

No se trata de reinstalar, se trata de reformatear la unidad en problemas. Como en tu caso estás usando una sola partición para alojar toda la partición raíz, habría que achicar el tamaño de bloques y de inodos.

La forma mas facil que se me ocurre es hacer un .tar de la partición raíz a otra partición o dispositivo, comprimida o no eso lo sabras vos y formatear de nuevo la partición para después restaurar del respaldo.

Al usar mkfs.ext3 -i define el tamaño de inodo que por defecto es de 4K, -b define el tamaño de bloque.

Para una partición en donde haya pocos archivos grandes los valores por defecto estan bien, para una partición donde haya miles de archivos pequeños (yo al menos) uso 1K *1024 bytes*.

En tu caso, al tener una sola partición para todo junto te quedas sin inodos, te recomendaría que como mínimo tengas un par de particiones adicionales /var/tmp y /usr/portage (pero no distfiles) con un tamaño de bloque/inodo de 1K.

Otro que tiene miles de archivos muy pequeños es /usr/src, tampoco es mala idea tenerlo en una partición aparte.

En definitiva, por ejemplo para formatear de nuevo especificando estos dos parámetros:

```
mke2fs -b 1024 -i 1024 -j /dev/sdX
```

Salud!

----------

## EgoBrain

Gracias a todos... ya esta solucionado....

----------

